# Ribbon Bar parts



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2011)

Does anyone know of a good place to get the metal parts to a ribbon bar? The sites mentioned here only have the piece with the pins, I'm looking to get the larger piece that the ribbon is attached to, that slides onto the backing w/pins. If there's a place on google, my google-fu is failing me, I've search for an hour and can't find anything foreign or domestic unless the ribbon bar is already made, which isn't what I'm looking for.


----------



## 57Chevy (22 Apr 2011)

Not too sure if this will help you out but it may offer a start.

Ribbon Bar Holders
http://www.priorservice.com/ribarho.html

or maybe here:
Military Ribbon Bar Holders also known as Ribbon Mounting Bars. Ribbons are placed (they slide) on these holders for wearing on dress uniforms.
http://www.militaryclothing.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Shelf/ASP/Hierarchy/050T/showall/131.html


----------



## misratah500 (21 Oct 2015)

Hello,

I have a problem with the medals/ribbons backing. So my court mounted medals just like all of yours have two pins on the back that are deep enough to pierce through the tunic and grab the backer on the other side. 

My ribbons bar that was issued to me has shorter pins to just penetrate through a 3B's white short sleeve shirt with no problem. 

But when I just wear my ribbons with my tunic the pins are barely deep enough to penetrate through the tunic and the backers don't really hold on that well. I could end up stabbing myself in the chest if a backer falls off leaving the exposed needle point.

So do you guys know any on-line shops or anything like that where I could get the ribbon bars with longer pins on the back? For info I have three medals so I would need the triple backing bar. 

The supply system doesn't seem to have an answer for this.


----------



## brihard (21 Oct 2015)

Can't penetrate deep enough... I hear you, brother. The struggle is real.


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Oct 2015)

BWAAA HAAA!!

Good one. 

Of note though, not all backings have two pins. Mine has 5. Apparently, size DOES matter!!


----------



## dapaterson (21 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> BWAAA HAAA!!
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Of note though, not all backings have two pins. Mine has 5. Apparently, size DOES matter!!



That's not size, that's quantity.


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Oct 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> That's not size, that's quantity.



I would have thought that quantity and size were somehow related. Much like moisture and dampness.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2015)

:

Sometimes I wonder who in the Supply System has been subverted by the 'Good Idea Faerie'.  Once upon a time, NCM ranks used to come in two NSNs for each rank pin.  You had a NSN for rank pins with long shanks for pinning rank on the Gabardine and Hvy Wt Overcoat and a NSN for the shorter rank pins to attach to your shirts.  Someone, however, decided to go with the "one size fits all", and it was the short shank pins.   :'(

No doubt, no one thought of the same thing for use on Ribbons.


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Oct 2015)

I don't think it was someone in Supply I think it was someone in the Armored world. Couldn't operate a stick-pin said the zipperhead...

 :stirpot:


----------



## misratah500 (22 Oct 2015)

I found a quebec business that does it. they have 7mm, 11mm and 15 mm pins.


----------

